# durso problem



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright, I've been spending the last few days working with my new tank and almost have it ready to go. I've setup all the plumbing and of course I have the toilet bowl effect and burping. I've turned down the flow to the minimum and also drilled a hole at the top with a air line feeding into it. Once I took out the airline most of the burping and toilet bowl sounds stopped. Then I drilled a few air holes near the sump end where the filter sock would be to relieve some air pressure and this was a huge help. So I then turned up the dial to around 550gph and then the burping and toilet bowl sounds started again...but not bad.

So should I drill a few more holes above to release more pressure or is there something wrong with my durso setup? You tell me


005 by relax142, on Flickr


002 by relax142, on Flickr

This video is right when I started to test the system. This was the first reaction from the durso and it was fairly extreme compared to what I've been getting now around 550gph. If I crank it up to 800gph then it sounds like this.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9021874712/

Thanks for looking guys and thanks for the input.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Perhaps try using a slightly longer piece of airhose in the top of your stand pipe, and cap it with one of these bad boys - a (relatively!) cheap and easy way to 'dial-in' the right amount of air to (hopefully) quieten things down for you at least a little, yet not impede the flow of water down to your sump... If you have an old Aquaclear powerhead lurking around, chances are you might have one of these 'in hiding' already?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's definitely not getting enough air and a secondary air vent is needed. If the cap can be sanded down on the inside or the "coupling" pipe so that the cap can swivel, you can drill a hole through the side of the cap through the pipe where you can adjust the size of the vent by turning the cap.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Dave does it still do it if you pull the cap off completely?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

No it doesn't make the sound when I take off the cap. I've gotten close to tuning it but I do like the idea of drilling a hole in the side and turning it as an adjustment. I'll have to try that. Also to quiet it down I've stuck a cotton ball inside and it seems to work wonders.

Going to give it one last water test today and (fingers crossed) then start to cycle the tank


----------

